# New neighbour needs rental car for 2 months



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Anyone recommend someone at good price for him pls


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

philly said:


> Anyone recommend someone at good price for him pls


Leo Opsimos at the bottom of Chloraka Hill, (Ikaria village) is a good guy and reasonably priced.

Tel 26 273 161


Veronica


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Leo Opsimos at the bottom of Chloraka Hill, (Ikaria village) is a good guy and reasonably priced.
> 
> Tel 26 273 161
> 
> ...


Thanks Veronica I ll pass the number on

Gosh this forum is quiet lately :ranger:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

philly said:


> Thanks Veronica I ll pass the number on
> 
> Gosh this forum is quiet lately :ranger:


I agree it is quiet. 
I also feel that we lack the friendly banter and feeling of cameraderie that some of the other countries forums have. Is it just that everyone who moves to Cyprus gets their sense of humour confiscated at the airport?
It would be good to try to build up a more relaxed and friendly community in here.
Does anyone else agree?


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Veronica said:


> I agree it is quiet.
> I also feel that we lack the friendly banter and feeling of cameraderie that some of the other countries forums have. Is it just that everyone who moves to Cyprus gets their sense of humour confiscated at the airport?
> It would be good to try to build up a more relaxed and friendly community in here.
> Does anyone else agree?


I agree I feel that posters feel inhibited and are a little afraid sometimes to be vocal

I think we should all encourage each other to be more upbeat

For sure we all help each other out but maybe we could be more upbeat and "jovial " lol

:juggle:

Cmon guys lets all make the effort :tongue1:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

philly said:


> I agree I feel that posters feel inhibited and are a little afraid sometimes to be vocal
> 
> I think we should all encourage each other to be more upbeat
> 
> ...


The main purpose of these forums is for everyone to help each other anwering questions etc but also for friendly debate and discussion. So provided it is kept clean and there is no racism etc then no one should be afraid to air their views.
If anyone goes overboard their posts will just be deleted but it would be nice to get some friendly banter and debate going


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

*Grumpy Here, soon to be banished*



philly said:


> I agree I feel that posters feel inhibited and are a little afraid sometimes to be vocal
> 
> I think we should all encourage each other to be more upbeat
> 
> ...


totaly agree, I have banished my old grumpy self and now im a totaly new happy person :clap2:
David


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Monty said:


> totaly agree, I have banished my old grumpy self and now im a totaly new happy person :clap2:
> David


Thats a nice start to the day


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

philly said:


> Thats a nice start to the day


Yes, I shall take some 'happy pills' and perhaps give a few to my estate agent to give to his purchasers, so i can get on with my life and join you lot over there instead of being over here. :flypig: At this rate it will be me that needs the new hoover trying to keep the house ***** and span, should be fun after next week as am boarding dogs up to the end of June.!


----------



## MRW (Apr 18, 2010)

*Keep head down*



Veronica said:


> The main purpose of these forums is for everyone to help each other anwering questions etc but also for friendly debate and discussion. So provided it is kept clean and there is no racism etc then no one should be afraid to air their views.
> If anyone goes overboard their posts will just be deleted but it would be nice to get some friendly banter and debate going


Well have quite a few ridiculous questions but keeping my head down after my last post! just in case 'someone' reads it and replies!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MRW said:


> Well have quite a few ridiculous questions but keeping my head down after my last post! just in case 'someone' reads it and replies!


Mike you are a woos.


----------



## MRW (Apr 18, 2010)

*Woos*

Mmm, thanks if its a compliment but just in case its the opposite PLEASE tell me what a Woos is?




Veronica said:


> Mike you are a woos.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MRW said:


> Mmm, thanks if its a compliment but just in case its the opposite PLEASE tell me what a Woos is?


A sissy, a scaredy cat  I probably spelt it wrong though
Too much of the vino collapso tonight.


----------



## HandK (Jan 11, 2010)

think you probably meant a wuss. Is that how you spell it??


----------



## MRW (Apr 18, 2010)

HandK said:


> think you probably meant a wuss. Is that how you spell it??


Well cant find that one in the dictionary either!
Maybe its a Cypriot word?
Mike


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MRW said:


> Well cant find that one in the dictionary either!
> Maybe its a Cypriot word?
> Mike


Woos, wuss, however its spelt it still means scaredy cat I have no idea how its supposed to be spelt. But its a slang word and definitely not Cypriot

Phew!!!!!! after several days of having to use my hubbies laptop cos my comp went kablooey I am so relieved to be back:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## MRW (Apr 18, 2010)

*Quiet*

So perhaps thats why it has been so quiet on here with the site Mistress having no PC?




Veronica said:


> Woos, wuss, however its spelt it still means scaredy cat I have no idea how its supposed to be spelt. But its a slang word and definitely not Cypriot
> 
> Phew!!!!!! after several days of having to use my hubbies laptop cos my comp went kablooey I am so relieved to be back:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## MRW (Apr 18, 2010)

*Thinking Cap*

So how is you thinking cap, are you still wearing it? Is it working?
Mike



Veronica said:


> Woos, wuss, however its spelt it still means scaredy cat I have no idea how its supposed to be spelt. But its a slang word and definitely not Cypriot
> 
> Phew!!!!!! after several days of having to use my hubbies laptop cos my comp went kablooey I am so relieved to be back:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't know about my thinking cap but my comp still isnt right GGGGGGRRRRRRR!!!!!


----------



## Mickie (May 26, 2010)

*car*



philly said:


> Anyone recommend someone at good price for him pls


Andys motors in Limassol and pafos not only sell but hire as well, they have done us a good turn on more than one occasion.
Good luck


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Mickie said:


> Andys motors in Limassol and pafos not only sell but hire as well, they have done us a good turn on more than one occasion.
> Good luck


Thanks guys


----------

